

Red Sex, Blue Sex: Why do so many evangelical teen-agers become pregnant? - vwoolf
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/11/03/081103fa_fact_talbot?currentPage=all

======
tzs
If one were willing to be a bit crude, the problem could be summarized quite
succinctly: ignorant fucks fuck ignorantly.

------
rsanchez1
Thanks, reddit.

